# false floor in boat



## 7 point (Apr 18, 2011)

I have A new project Ive got A 12ft aluminum v bottom boat not shure what kind but Im wanting to put A false floor in it to make it A little better to move around in and im thinking about removing the bench seats and installing swivel peditstal seats not real high just so my knees arent bent so much any Ideas? I dont have A pic of the boat yet


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 18, 2011)

7 point said:


> I have A new project Ive got A 12ft aluminum v bottom boat not shure what kind but Im wanting to put A false floor in it to make it A little better to move around in and im thinking about removing the bench seats and installing swivel peditstal seats not real high just so my knees arent bent so much any Ideas? I dont have A pic of the boat yet



The bench seats are most times structural in small aluminum boats.  Removing them can weaken the hull.  Be sure the gunwales are substantial enough for benches to be removed.

The benches sometime contain required flotation material.
You should use closed cell stryo sheets between the ribs and the hull and installed floor. Will help with noise as well and allow for light flooring material.

To get more height for your knees build a small box and install on the benches. 4 or 5 inches makes a big difference.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 18, 2011)

jimbo4116 said:


> Removing them can weaken the hull.  Be sure the gunwales are substantial enough for benches to be removed.




What he said for sure.  Without the seats, it likely will crumple on its own.

I drilled a hole in my bench seats, and a inserted a pedestal type seat mount that fits just fine -- and no hole in the boat   hull

You might also consider the stadium type clamp on seats to do the same thing.


----------



## 7 point (Apr 18, 2011)

I think I will just mount the swivel seat on the bench thanks for the advise


----------



## Barroll (Apr 18, 2011)

If i were you i would cut leave the seats in and cut the flotation out of them and put hinges on them so you can use the seats for storage.  then rivit in a false floor.  I know my boat has a .90 gauge floor but its also on a 18 foot boat.  Im sure you could get away with a lighter floor.  Just dont take a wave cause you will sink


----------



## 7 point (Apr 19, 2011)

thats A good i,d I thought about closing in the bow and using it for storage


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 19, 2011)

Barroll said:


> If i were you i would cut leave the seats in and cut the flotation out of them and put hinges on them so you can use the seats for storage.  then rivit in a false floor.  I know my boat has a .90 gauge floor but its also on a 18 foot boat.  Im sure you could get away with a lighter floor.  Just dont take a wave cause you will sink





7 point said:


> thats A good i,d I thought about closing in the bow and using it for storage




That flotation is there for a reason.  That would be about the last thing I would do.  I guess different people have different tolerances for risk.


----------



## jfinch (Apr 19, 2011)

7-Point,

Here is a picture of my 14ft.  I covered the from 9" behing the front seat to the bow.  It is 3/4" ply with 3/4" thick stiffening ribs glued and screwed to the bottom then carpeted.  Very stiff and doesn't give at all.  Cut a hatch for storage.  For the floor I used plastic Garage flooring tiles.  Ordered them from Sears.  They are impervious to about anything.  They snap together and just lay between the ribs in the bottom of the boat.  It evens the floor out.  Ribs in my boat are only about 5/8" high and the floor tiles are 1/2".  They are perforated so any water that comes in can drain easily.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 19, 2011)

jfinch said:


> 7-Point,
> 
> Here is a picture of my 14ft.  I covered the from 9" behing the front seat to the bow.  It is 3/4" ply with 3/4" thick stiffening ribs glued and screwed to the bottom then carpeted.  Very stiff and doesn't give at all.  Cut a hatch for storage.  For the floor I used plastic Garage flooring tiles.  Ordered them from Sears.  They are impervious to about anything.  They snap together and just lay between the ribs in the bottom of the boat.  It evens the floor out.  Ribs in my boat are only about 5/8" high and the floor tiles are 1/2".  They are perforated so any water that comes in can drain easily.



Nice job.

That idea about using the flooring tiles is a good one.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 19, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> That flotation is there for a reason.  That would be about the last thing I would do.  I guess different people have different tolerances for risk.



Good Point!!!

I have actually put a floor in a 14ft semi v aluminum.  We use aluminum. Can't remember the guage but it was thin.

Laid 3/4 inch closed cell styr in the floor between the ribs the screwed the aluminum sheeting to the ribs over the styro.  It added flotation and quieten off the boat.

That floor tile is a good idea, but that 3/4 ply adds a lot of wieght and will absorb water and hold that weight as well.
If that was mine I would put some garbage bags in the area under the front deck and fill with spray foam for more flotation.


----------



## Barroll (Apr 19, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> That flotation is there for a reason.  That would be about the last thing I would do.  I guess different people have different tolerances for risk.



My last 2 boats have been commercially rated. Basically no flotation.  It is more risk but i just make sure i have a lifejacket on anytime i am in water I do not feel comfortable in.  Yes, it will sink to the bottom, but i have a lot more storage and significantly less weight.   Just my preference.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 19, 2011)

Barroll said:


> My last 2 boats have been commercially rated. Basically no flotation.  It is more risk but i just make sure i have a lifejacket on anytime i am in water I do not feel comfortable in.  Yes, it will sink to the bottom, but i have a lot more storage and significantly less weight.   Just my preference.



You have a ProDrive?


----------



## Barroll (Apr 19, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> You have a ProDrive?



No.  I have a custom mud boat built by Uncle-j customs.  But prodrive does offer boats both with and without flotation.


----------



## 7 point (Apr 21, 2011)

I just found out what kind of boat it is its A wards sea king 12ft


----------



## 7 point (Apr 23, 2011)

jfinch said:


> 7-Point,
> 
> Here is a picture of my 14ft.  I covered the from 9" behing the front seat to the bow.  It is 3/4" ply with 3/4" thick stiffening ribs glued and screwed to the bottom then carpeted.  Very stiff and doesn't give at all.  Cut a hatch for storage.  For the floor I used plastic Garage flooring tiles.  Ordered them from Sears.  They are impervious to about anything.  They snap together and just lay between the ribs in the bottom of the boat.  It evens the floor out.  Ribs in my boat are only about 5/8" high and the floor tiles are 1/2".  They are perforated so any water that comes in can drain easily.



nice boat what kind is it


----------



## jfinch (Apr 25, 2011)

Bill of sale says it is a Sears.  But it is old enough to not have a Hull ID# so that can't be verified.


----------

